# South Taiwan Summer Open 2008 Results



## PCwizCube (Aug 26, 2008)

I visit my cousins in Taiwan every other year, and this was the year my brother (who can't solve a cube) went!  So my mom and my brother are in Taiwan while my dad and I are in the US. It would have been my 2nd competition! 

Wu-Cheng Lin won the South Taiwan Summer Open 2008 with an average of 13.72 seconds. Ming-Hao Kang finished second (14.36) and Yung-Chi Chen finished third (14.63).
Asian records: Hsuan Chang 5x5 Cube 1:24.22 (single) 1:30.72 (average).

Full Results:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=SouthTaiwanSummerOpen2008

These 4x4 times are impressive (He/she is #2 in the world for average and he/she beat Yu Nakajima's average! ):
1 |	Han-Cyun Chen |	49.05	| 52.85	NR |	Taiwan |	1:09.00 | 49.36 | 49.05 | 55.52 | 53.68

This person is amazing at 5x5:
1 |	Hsuan Chang |1:24.22	AsR |	1:30.72	AsR |	Taiwan |	1:24.22 | 1:41.83 | 1:35.53 | 1:27.63 | 1:29.01


----------



## Dene (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow, some really good times in there!


----------



## Rama (Aug 27, 2008)

Yes sir, very good times were set there.


----------

